# Disney



## need2mellowout (May 10, 2006)

Hi Everyone









Weâ€™re heading to Disney in a few hours and canâ€™t wait. Outback is loaded and hitched in front of the house just waiting for the kids to get home from school. Leaving from just north of Atlanta this afternoon and hoping to stop this evening at Oaks N Pines campground in Lake City. I did my research and they have all pull thru sites. Iâ€™m still failing remedial trailer backing up








so this was kind of a relief. In the morning we head to Fort Wilderness for the whole week. Kids in our county have the whole week off and there are four other families from our subdivision meeting up. One family will be staying in the outback with us for 3 days.

Weâ€™ve had the Outback since May and Iâ€™ve been negligent in posting. I tend to be more of a lurker







than poster. However the information and interaction on this website solidified our decision on buying the outback. The information provided by you all has been invaluable and also helped my backside on more than one occasion. Iâ€™ll post an introduction when we return and report back on the trip.

Happy Camping to All!


----------



## Fire44 (Mar 6, 2005)

Well then welcome to the site.....

I hope you have a great time at Disney!!! I wish I was going with you!!!!

Have fun and be safe!!!

Gary


----------



## PDX_Doug (Nov 16, 2004)

Have a great trip, need2mellowout!
Sounds like a fun time! Bring us pictures.

Happy Trails,
Doug


----------



## wolfwood (Sep 19, 2005)

Well - welcome to the best little site in cyberspace! But, you do need to understand that you may be in some real trouble with the Posting Police. I understand that there's a requirement that there be at least 1 post within 24hrs of one's receipt of said Outback. Not to worry too much though. I think its just demerits. I also understand that the Posting Police can be "bargained with" quite easily if the offending party delivers beer to the next available Rally.

Have a great time at Disney & say hi to the "Small World" Exhibit for me!


----------



## Mgonzo2u (Aug 3, 2004)

Welcome to the Outback family.

We're going to Disneyland (Anaheim, CA) today after work with the little one as if that's any consolation to going to Disney World.

Have a safe trip and report back with photos.


----------



## California Jim (Dec 11, 2003)

Sweet! Have a great trip Tony.


----------



## tdvffjohn (Mar 10, 2005)

Have a great time









I do not recall seeing any pull thru sites in July but that does not mean they do not exist. There is plenty of room to back in if needed.

John


----------



## HootBob (Apr 26, 2004)

Glad to see you're not lurking around anymore need2mellowout
Have a great time at FW









Don


----------



## Doxie-Doglover (Apr 19, 2006)

we are heading to DW in November for 2 weeks! hope you have some tips you can share when you get back! have fun!


----------



## skippershe (May 22, 2006)

Hi need2mellowout!









Welcome to Outbackers







Have a terrific and safe trip to the the Magic Kingdom!

Dawn


----------



## luv2rv (Jun 21, 2004)

Awesome. Hope you're having a great time. Give us the details when you get back.

We camped at Ft Wilderness this past February and really enjoyed it and the easy access to the Disney parks.
Wayne


----------



## out4fun (Aug 22, 2006)

Welcome and have a good trip.


----------



## need2mellowout (May 10, 2006)

Well I didnâ€™t fall off the face of the earth. I know about the time limit for posting but it couldnâ€™t be helped. Had and an impromptu business trip waiting for me when we got back and a hard drive crash. Thanks everyone for the friendly welcome! Here is our trip report:

Trip got off on the wrong foot. We got out that Friday at 3PM but a 10 car accident shut down southbound 75. This set us back a good 2-3 hours and thought of turning home since we wouldnâ€™t make the campground before closed. Spoke with the campground owners and they worked with us. Campground is clean with pull thru sites, free Wi-Fi and cable but no amenities. Campground link http://oaksnpines.com/ Left the campground at around 8AM.

Checked in at FW at 11PM and was given site 506 within the 500 loop. I was having real trouble getting the OB backed onto the site. A Walt Disney employee happened to be passing by and helped me out.

DW and I are absolute novices at camping. My first camping trip with the OB was this year was a two month stint (June & July) in Fort Lauderdale, FL. FW is just a great campground! Nice sized sites, wooded with barbeques and picnic table at the rear of the site. Only negative of the site for us was the rear part was rendered useless by the rear slide hanging over it. However the rear area is also made up of compacted sand and not sure if we would have used it much anyway.

After getting set up we went to check out the comfort station and it was great. Must have been recently renovated or appeared to be. Never had any hot water problems (I love real hot showers) and it was always clean. I would advise anyone to ask when checking in to ask how close the site is to the comfort station. We would not want a site within 2-3 spaces to the comfort station. Noise factor is higher with more pedestrian, bike and golf cart traffic.

With the exception of Monday and Tuesday which was spent at Universal Studios we went to all the parks. The weather was good and we only got rain late in the day on Tuesday which we spent at Islands of Adventure in which you get wet anyway. One of the things that made the trip close to perfect was that the parks were fairly empty. Most rides were just 5 minutes if that and the longest we waited was the last day for Soaring and it was 20 minutes. Like I said this was one of our best trips yet.

Park info, suggestions and must doâ€™s:

1. Go to the beach at Fort Wilderness grab lounge chairs for the fire works show from Magic Kingdom. They also do a small boat light parade after the fireworks so donâ€™t leave right away.

2. We did the carriage ride and it was fun. Only $35 tip optional. A good deal when it comes to Disney.

3. They redid the Pirates of the Caribbean ride based on the recent movies.

4. They were redoing Itâ€™s a small world last time we were there and itâ€™s open. The ride itself did not change they just cleaned it up. Last time we rode it DW and I both noticed it needed some work.

5. Soaring at Epcot. It is now our favorite ride. We took Jenny on it too so its not a bad ride.

6. Living seas is currently closed at Epcot.

7. We love to eat at Norway in the World Showcase at Epcot. The added bonus is they now have the princesses there for lunch. You walk in and your child (or you) takes a picture with Ariel to start. Then Belle, Cinderella, Jasmine, sleeping beauty and another one canâ€™t remember now come to each table for you to take pictures and sign the autograph book. Since this is one of our favorite eating spots we did it twice. Watch out for those Carlsberg beers at Norway theyâ€™ll catch up to you in the sun.

8. We wanted to have lunch or dinner at Le Celluar (misspelled probably) but they are booked months in advance. Book early if you have a preference for restaurants.

9. We didnâ€™t take bikes but they are on the â€œmust haveâ€ list for next trip as well as our Weber Q.

DW and I are veterans at Disney. Weâ€™ve stayed there at least once a year over the past 16 years. We learned early on its worth staying within Disney and with the exception of the higher priced ones weâ€™ve stayed at most of the resorts. This has been, if not the best, one of the best stays at Disney. One thing I did notice with FW as opposed to the resorts is that we tended to get out later. I think this is due to the comfort and home feeling of the OB. Ended up extending our stay another day and it was hard leaving. Weâ€™re thinking of heading back in February.


----------



## 3LEES (Feb 18, 2006)

need2mellowout said:


> DW and I are veterans at Disney. Weâ€™ve stayed there at least once a year over the past 16 years. We learned early on its worth staying within Disney and with the exception of the higher priced ones weâ€™ve stayed at most of the resorts. This has been, if not the best, one of the best stays at Disney. One thing I did notice with FW as opposed to the resorts is that we tended to get out later. I think this is due to the comfort and home feeling of the OB. Ended up extending our stay another day and it was hard leaving. Weâ€™re thinking of heading back in February.


Glad to hear that you and your famly had a great FW experience!

When in Feb are you thinking of going? Rates increase Feb 15th. We are planning on going the week of Feb. 5th

Dan


----------



## need2mellowout (May 10, 2006)

3LEES said:


> DW and I are veterans at Disney. Weâ€™ve stayed there at least once a year over the past 16 years. We learned early on its worth staying within Disney and with the exception of the higher priced ones weâ€™ve stayed at most of the resorts. This has been, if not the best, one of the best stays at Disney. One thing I did notice with FW as opposed to the resorts is that we tended to get out later. I think this is due to the comfort and home feeling of the OB. Ended up extending our stay another day and it was hard leaving. Weâ€™re thinking of heading back in February.


Glad to hear that you and your famly had a great FW experience!

When in Feb are you thinking of going? Rates increase Feb 15th. We are planning on going the week of Feb. 5th

Dan
[/quote]
Hi Dan,

We purchased the Florida Season Pass so this is our year to get Disney out of our system for a while. Currently have a reservation with the option to cancel from February 19th to 25th. Yes the price is in season and Iâ€™m not happy about it







Weâ€™re hamstrung by the kidâ€™s school schedule and thatâ€™s their time off. We tried for Thanksgiving week but they are booked. On a side note to Thanksgiving, DW asks me â€œCan you cook a turkey in the OB? Told DW they put an oven in the OB and Iâ€™m pretty sure one of the outbackers have a good recipe too







. Weâ€™re also considering May 26 to June 2nd or 3rd.

Couple of things I would like to add on the trip report. After leaving the campground for FW I noticed the front Queen window flapping in the wind. Our son must have banged against the emergency release for the window. No damage but we lost the screen. Another thing to add to the â€œbefore we leave checklistâ€. The inaugural Triathlon at Disney was held during the last weekend of our stay. I did the inaugural WD Marathon years ago and would love to try the triathlon next year.


----------

